# Chewy Brisket Point (Q-view coming soon)



## bigaman (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I smoked my first brisket point at 250 for about 3.5 hr until IT was 190, but it is real chewy.  Any thoughts on why and what to do to save it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2013)

The point usually is chewier than the flat. You could cut it up and turn it into Burnt ends.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2013)

Bigaman said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I smoked my first brisket point at 250 for about 3.5 hr until IT was 190, but it is real chewy.  Any thoughts on why and what to do to save it?


3.5 hours???? Wow---How big (small) was that Brisket. Like Sailor said, you could make burnt ends with it.

Next time try taking it to 205* IT.

Bear


----------



## bookem (Jun 9, 2013)

Make sure you wrap it in towels and let it sit for a while too.  I did one a couple of weeks ago and part of it, I only let sit for about 20 minutes and it was chewy.  The other half I had sitting in foil and towels for another 25 or 30 minutes and that one was much more tender.


----------



## geerock (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah...like bear said.  You may have pulled it too early.  Also you need to wrap it and let it rest for at least an hour (two or more even better).  I too am wondering what size brisket you had that finishes in three and a half.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 9, 2013)

The connective tissue starts to breaks down at 190.  You cooked it just enough to not be tough, but not enough to be tender.  Take it to 195 or 200, and then give it a couple hours to finish and rest.

Give it a try.

Happy cooking


----------



## bigaman (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone.  

I wrote the wrong time...3.5 hr was for my chicken, not the brisket. And, I forgot to take pictures before eating it. I shall redeem myself next time.


----------



## stanton (Jun 10, 2013)

Bear carver has your answer.  Take it to 203 to 205 internal. 

S.


----------

